# Speed shift max



## Arthas48 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi. I have nitro 5 i7 10750h. As undervolting and turbo ratio limit section is  locked out of the box, I try to set speed shift max to 35. At home screen speed shift epp the SST is green. In tpl section speedshift is ticked and set to max 35. Hovewer after a couple of minutes gaming the cpu speed start to exceed 3500mhz. Tried high performance or balanced but the same. Any tips how to get constant 3500mhz?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2022)

Arthas48 said:


> cpu speed start to exceed 3500mhz


Can you turn on the Log File option on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Play a game for at least 15 minutes so I can see what speed your CPU is running at. When finished testing, exit ThrottleStop and attach your log file to your next post so I can have a look. It should be in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder. 

I have a 10th Gen desktop CPU and the Speed Shift Max setting still works correctly for me. If there has been a microcode update, Speed Shift Max may no longer work correctly on 10th Gen mobile CPUs.


----------



## Arthas48 (Feb 22, 2022)

pl1 and pl2 are default (70/107).


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks for that info. 

I just had a close look at the ThrottleStop code. In order for the Speed Shift Min and Max values to be maintained, the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen needs to be checked. Do you have that box checked? If it is not checked, try checking this box and run another log file. It looks like on your computer that Windows is randomly changing the register that contains Speed Shift Max.


----------



## Arthas48 (Feb 22, 2022)

Not checked cause conflicts with windows. What should the epp value be?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2022)

Set EPP to the same value that Windows is using.

When plugged in, for the High Performance power plan, Windows typically sets EPP to 0 and for the Balanced power plan, Windows sets EPP to 84.


----------



## Arthas48 (Feb 22, 2022)

I appreciate your help. It worked.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2022)

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-02-22  22:28:30  35.00   36.4  100.0       0   66   1.0330   25.3
2022-02-22  22:28:31  41.06   45.1  100.0       0   77   1.2341   47.0
2022-02-22  22:28:32  34.99   49.9  100.0       0   67   1.0231   29.5
2022-02-22  22:28:33  34.99   50.1  100.0       0   67   1.0264   29.5
2022-02-22  22:28:34  34.99   47.9  100.0       0   68   1.0288   28.6
2022-02-22  22:28:35  34.99   49.7  100.0       0   67   1.0258   29.4
2022-02-22  22:28:36  34.99   49.3  100.0       0   67   1.0302   29.3
2022-02-22  22:28:37  35.00   70.3  100.0       0   73   1.0284   36.7
2022-02-22  22:28:38  35.00   68.6  100.0       0   69   1.0320   35.3
2022-02-22  22:28:39  35.00   73.2  100.0       0   70   1.0253   37.0
```

I noticed in the log file there were a couple of times where the multiplier went above 35.00. 
ThrottleStop quickly detected that change and immediately reset the Speed Shift Max register back to 35.

Are you using Windows 10 or Windows 11? There might have been a Windows update that changed this or it might have been like this for a while and no one ever noticed or mentioned this.

In the future, I will try to remember to change this so if Speed Shift is checked in the TPL window, ThrottleStop will automatically maintain the Speed Shift Min and Max values. You will not have to also check the Speed Shift EPP option on the main screen.

Thanks for your feedback. Fixing bugs is easy when they are reported.


----------



## Arthas48 (Feb 22, 2022)

I am using Windows 10. I see quick jump in mhz and then it goes back to normal.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2022)

I made a couple of minor changes so you should be able to check Speed Shift in the TPL window OR you can check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen. You should not have to check both boxes anymore.

If the Speed Shift - EPP box on the main screen of ThrottleStop is cleared, the CPU will use the Windows EPP values combined with the ThrottleStop Speed Shift Max values. This version also checks the Speed Shift Max value that the CPU is using more often so ThrottleStop can change it back to the correct value quicker. Any spikes in CPU speed should be very brief. 

Let me know how this version works.

While researching I found out that newer computers (12th Gen) can completely override the ThrottleStop Speed Shift EPP and Min Max settings. I have not heard of any manufacturers using this new feature yet. Intel provides ways for laptop manufacturers to completely lock down their computers. Sad times for users.


----------



## Arthas48 (Feb 24, 2022)

I checked speed shift (max 35) in the Tpl window. Tested in balanced and high performance mode. Here are the log files.


----------



## (00) (Feb 26, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> This version also checks the Speed Shift Max value that the CPU is using more often so ThrottleStop can change it back to the correct value quicker.



Would it be possible, to also check the Max values for (TPL) P1 and PL2 more often?
I have seen a couple of extremely high power spikes recently.

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 26, 2022)

Try using both power limit Clamp options. This is how to clamp power consumption so it does not exceed PL1 and PL2.

Show me a log file and your settings if you are still having problems.


----------



## (00) (Feb 26, 2022)

Ahhh,,, My mistake. I should have mentioned this, was with the (TPL) PL1 and PL2 [Clamps] [Checked].

*But, I did in up having to do a *System Restore*, because my "Power Plans" would *not reset to default*, though???

I will keep a eye on it, and if I see it again, I'll let you know  8 )

m(_ _)m


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 26, 2022)

(00) said:


> I have seen a couple of extremely high power spikes recently.


Just curious. Did ThrottleStop show this power spike or were you monitoring power consumption with some other monitoring utility? I cannot remember seeing a ThrottleStop log file showing an issue like this. The MSR power limits usually work quite well and it is rare for any manufacturer's software to change these limits.


----------



## (00) (Feb 27, 2022)

I do not use *any* other monitor, but *ThrottleStop*. Even on systems where I *do not* under or overclock. I only use ThrottleStop!
That reminds me,,, ThrottleStop looks great, but your front display (your lines, gaps and buttons) could use a *little* work   8 )

I was running CinebenchR23 on my *MSI GS66* to compare the power used by specific Turbo rates. 16x 24x 32x x36 x38 etc...
That's was when I saw the biggest power spike I have ever seen on that system 127 Watts. I double checked, and yes it was clamped.

I have noticed this a couple times, when I run CinebenchR23, and have the Turbo Rate set very low at 8T-24T. Power is usually between 17-27 Watts (with a 27W PS1 PS2 [Clamp]) at most. Then I will see a spike of 35 to 65w spike. It may be the Turbo Rate values are suddenly going up, then back down again???

After that, I could not get my Windows Power Plans to reset. The values changed, but nothing else. So, I did a System Restore and was back in business.

I noticed, if [More Data] is checked, it *seems* to take care of these problems, but costs another watt or two of power. So, I do not use it when I'm in Power Saver or Balanced mode. Which is most of the time...

??? (00) ???


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 27, 2022)

(00) said:


> I only use ThrottleStop!


I always like to hear that, except when there is a problem.   



(00) said:


> but your front display (your lines, gaps and buttons) could use a *little* work


I think the programming tools to create the ThrottleStop user interface were first developed by Microsoft back in the early 1990s. Have you heard of Windows 95? I am kind of surprised that ThrottleStop works at all in 2022 let alone works in Windows 11 without too many major issues.

Show me a picture of the lines, gaps and buttons that you do not like. I might not be able to do anything about it but I always like to hear user suggestions. There might be some legit reason why I had to do what I had to do. Lucky my programming skills are better than my layout and design skills. When you pack a lot of functionality into a small foot print, a little bit of ugliness is hard to avoid. 



(00) said:


> 127 Watts


If you can ever make this happen again, show me a screenshot or preferably a log file so I can have a look. I tend to look at multiple log files on a daily basis and I cannot remember seeing any power numbers that looked way out there. Anything is possible though. The More Data option samples over a shorter time period so any errors will tend to be magnified. Even so, you should not be seeing any power numbers that are way out there. 

The only other thing I can think of is a big power number might happen after a sleep resume cycle. I think I remember writing some code a long time ago to try and prevent this from happening. I think during one of these cycles, the power consumption register gets reset to zero so that might cause the power numbers to jump. 



(00) said:


> I have noticed this a couple times, when I have the Turbo Rate set very low at 8T-24T.


Were you adjusting the turbo ratio limits or were you adjusting the Speed Shift Max value? Perhaps the spiking power is related to ThrottleStop not checking and updating the Speed Shift Max value often enough or at all. I will send you TS 9.4.4 if you have this problem.


----------



## (00) (Feb 27, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Were you adjusting the turbo ratio limits or were you adjusting the Speed Shift Max value? Perhaps the spiking power is related to ThrottleStop not checking and updating the Speed Shift Max value often enough or at all. I will send you TS 9.4.4 if you have this problem.


I wanted to test the maximum power used at a set Turbo Ratio.

Example:
======
I set Turbo Ratio to x24 on all cores.
I set EPP to 0 in both ThrottleStop and Windows High Performance Plan (which is a ThrottleStop created Power Plan).
I set (TPL) to PL1 135W [Clamped] PL2 135W [Clamped] 128 sec
I run CinebenchR23 for 6 minutes, while watching how stead the power is.

For x24 that's usually around 24-27 Watts on all six cores (intel i7-10750H).

I then, set PL1 27W [Clamped] and PL2 27W [Clamped] and run it again. This was when I saw that huge 127W spike. A 127W spike For a locked down Turbo Ratio of x24 is way too high. So, I checked my Power Plans, did a System Restore, and...

???(00)???


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 27, 2022)

Turn on the Log File next time you do some Cinebench testing. Post a screenshot and upload a log file if you see this again 



(00) said:


> System Restore


I would not waste my time doing a system restore because TS reported a high power number. The energy counter built into all Intel CPUs might have a bug in your CPU. Power consumption is not measured power consumption. It is just a number. Maybe ThrottleStop bugged out when this counter wrapped around and started counting up from zero again. Not sure. 

For proper power consumption testing, you need to measure the voltage and current going into the CPU.


----------



## (00) (Feb 27, 2022)

I copy that. I have off, this Thursday and Friday. A day of CinebenchR23 runs, is a happy day for me.  8 )

(00)


----------



## (00) (Mar 2, 2022)

WOW. I have *no* idea what I did, but my system is flying high! I am getting the same high frequency, but at *much lower* power and heat levels. I think,,, I had a hardware problem, that fixed it's self???
And, I am now seeing !!! C9 Power Saving !!! Where did that come from??? It must have been one of the Windows 10 Updates.

Has anyone ever seen *C10* Power Saving???

Hmmm,,, I hope it doesn't break again...

Why is my MIMO going up and down (53W-65W)??? It must not be a static value. So, I will just "Lock [checked]" it in place then.

A *quick* screenshot for the  * Sensei *  m(_ _)m


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 2, 2022)

(00) said:


> C9 Power Saving !!!


Better post a screenshot of that or I might not believe it.



(00) said:


> It must have been one of the Windows 10 Updates.


Most updates break more things than they fix. Sounds like you got lucky.


----------

